# Wiring Diagram



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Found this nice wiring diagram;


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Theres a mistake in it,
the Altrax controller


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, It appears to have one wire too many, but could you please clarify this, as it appeared good to the unlearned and I was going to copy this for my Colt 5 lawnmower.


----------

